# Sparkling Ribena



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2017)

If you get bored with water or diet drinks in the pub give this a try. Spotted it in my local pub. They do 2 flavours, pineapple and passion fruit or blackcurrant and cranberry. 
0.8 carbs per 275ml bottle.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2017)

Ooh, that sounds nice.  Especially with a glug of vodka,


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh fab - let's hope it catches on, it would be a blessed relief to be able to avoid the ubiquitous Diet Coke!


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 19, 2017)

I hate Diet Coke so something different would be nice, most of the pubs here haven't grasped the concept of sparkling water, I usually get "I can do you a lemonade love"....not we've got still water, nope the trip off the tongue alternative is lemonade .  They're quite crestfallen when I say no.  I'll expect it to arrive in this neck of the woods in about 5 years time, I look forward to it


----------



## Ljc (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope t catches on too,


----------



## john pardo (Jan 19, 2017)

Never seen that before


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> If you get bored with water or diet drinks in the pub give this a try. Spotted it in my local pub. They do 2 flavours, pineapple and passion fruit or blackcurrant and cranberry.
> 0.8 carbs per 275ml bottle.
> View attachment 2656


Gonna try this Stitch.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks good.  I have diet coke, especially from a can, I feel like all I can taste is the can.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

Schweppes used to do a diet fizzy orange, which I loved even before diabetes.  Very rare a pub had it anyway and it disappeared decades ago.

So - will be interesting to see if it's still available next time I visit a pub - which could be months!


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 19, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> I hate Diet Coke so something different would be nice, most of the pubs here haven't grasped the concept of sparkling water, I usually get "I can do you a lemonade love"....not we've got still water, nope the trip off the tongue alternative is lemonade .  They're quite crestfallen when I say no.  I'll expect it to arrive in this neck of the woods in about 5 years time, I look forward to it



What, no soda water?


----------



## Chris cov (Jan 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> If you get bored with water or diet drinks in the pub give this a try. Spotted it in my local pub. They do 2 flavours, pineapple and passion fruit or blackcurrant and cranberry.
> 0.8 carbs per 275ml bottle.
> View attachment 2656


I wonder if all pubs will hv that its usually coke l am not keen on that never. hv been l hv a wine with soda water or just soda water why is there. not more choice


----------



## Radders (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't understand why so few places serve diet lemonade. I can't bear coke. I do sometimes have fruit shoot though!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 19, 2017)

It's supply and demand (with a good helping of marketing).  Most of the population aren't diabetic.  The rest of the population may make a token attempt to cut down on sugar consumption but in a pub probably couldn't care less.  Most people on this forum before they were diagnosed probably didn't give a second thought as to whether their drink in a pub contained sugar or not.  Going on what we know a lot of people after they are diagnosed probably don't give a second thought as to whether their drink in a pub contains sugar or not.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 20, 2017)

The pub that I go to on a regular basis have been great since I was diagnosed. They let me take in my own roll if I fancy a burger and they got bottles of diet lemonade in too.


----------

